# target arrows



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

x-cutters if you want a larher diameter arrow, I shoot ultralight's 22s and like them, but sometimes I need that larger arrow to get an 11. lol.

You can't go wrong with whatever ones you pick, GT builds an awesome arrow.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Easton Fatboys are the best bang for your buck, best 3 d arrow mad in my opinion.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Of the ones you listed I would go with the ultralight X-Cutter Pros. Other than that Easton Fatboys and Carbon Express CXL's are great 3-D arrows


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

If your running IBO in hc,ahc you must run screwin tips and some arrows above are not offered with that option. CXL will do the job!


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i like gold tip expidition hunters the best great for 3d target shooting from elevations


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

How do you guys like easton navigators?


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Can't tell ya cause I an too poor for them shafts!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

I shoot olympic recurve and i shoot easton Navigators outdoors and indoors. Outdoors the flight is great which is nice cuz i have to shoot 77yrds haha ive been shooting those for about 2.5 years and absoloutely love them


illinibuck said:


> How do you guys like easton navigators?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Navigators will pick you up points on a long open course, but on one that has 40yd or closer shots you have to really be able to shoot. I ran vap's last season and they are my favs, but I changed brands and don't have x10's yet.

Get the gt22's if you are going the gt route, although I would choose a xxx... 

Fatboys are really good arrows too, little harder to get pins for them but g-nocks work just fine


----------



## illinibuck (Jan 31, 2011)

What about goldtip 30x pros.Im really thinking of getting those.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

30x pro's and XXX's are more of indoor shafts but they work well on the 3d range. I wanna say that the 30x's are 25series, but don't quote me. They will shoot good, but they are a little heavier than what you may like.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

if you want the lightest arrow possible, but still want one that is fatter, get the CXLs or the Fatboys.


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

I just purchased fatboy 340 i cannot believe how brittle the side walls are!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

trinibob said:


> I just purchased fatboy 340 i cannot believe how drittle the side walls are!


like soft?

yeah they scrape easy but they are the best arrows i have shot for 3-d


----------



## trinibob (Mar 10, 2004)

Brittle thin


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i would go with the pro series 22


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

theyre pretty thin, but they shoot awesome!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've broke a couple fatboys.. either robinhoods or through the target into something solid they are a little thin, but they hold up very well


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

My GT22s are the perfect combo of light but large and they work great for 3D.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> i've broke a couple fatboys.. either robinhoods or through the target into something solid they are a little thin, but they hold up very well


ive broken 8 of them, going thru my bag target, and hitting the bar behind it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> ive broken 8 of them, going thru my bag target, and hitting the bar behind it.


i've broken a couple that way, but its not like x-ringers hv's.. those if you look at them wrong will snap


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if anyone has interest in x-killers, hit me up.. i got a few i don't need


----------

